# Root-Server mit viel Traffic



## Theeagle (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de members 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter für Root-Server mit
sehr großem Traffic!

das meißte bietet IPX-Server. Allerdings auch "nur" 500GB pro Monat.

Ich bräucht allerdings etwas in der größe so 3000GB. Gibt es solche Anbieter?
Und auch noch zu vertretbaren Preisen!?

Wenn jemand von euch ein IPX-Server hat wärs nett wenn er sich mal bei mir per ICQ (169814642) melden könnte. Würd da gern mal paar Sachen drüber fragen.

Bye!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen,

schicke mal eine eMail an info@busoft.de - ggf. kann ich dir selbst weiterhelfen (mit günstigen Trafficpreisen) oder dich ansonsten an einen Kollegen verweisen, der dir helfen kann.
Schreib' bitte noch ein bisschen etwas zur gewünschten Hardware und deinen groben Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## Theeagle (18. Juli 2004)

OK.
Werd ich dann mal machen!
Besteht die möglichleit von ner alternativen Kommunikation zur Mail?
(hach, wunderschön formuliert ^^)
also Skype oder ICQ?

Aber werd trotzdem erstma ne mail schicken.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juli 2004)

Bisher ist keine eMail angekommen .... 

Können dann ja Weiteres besprechen.


----------



## Sicaine (18. Juli 2004)

Öhm da ich ncih davon ausgehe, dass du nen World of Warcraft live-stream server machst, was machst du mit 3terrabyte traffic?


----------



## Theeagle (18. Juli 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164597.html

das erklärts vielleicht 

(hab die mail geschickt)


----------



## Sicaine (19. Juli 2004)

oO 
hm 1gig mit server bekommst so für 1000,-€.

Wie willst den das + Gemagebühren finanzieren?


----------



## Reimer (19. Juli 2004)

Bei Hosteurope kannst du für 99 Euro im Monat 1500GB Traffic inklusive Server mieten bei einer Laufzeit von 13 Monaten.


----------



## danube (19. Juli 2004)

99 Euro? Da machen die doch Verlust  

Also ich bin gerade über ein Server mit 100mbit Flat gestolpert, für stolze 3.480€ im Monat (http://www.mesh-solutions.com/happy_summer_special.html)

Theeagle, ich kann dir nur raten lass die Finger von sowas! Ich weiß nicht wie du das Geld jemals wieder reinbringen willst. Ich denke die meisten Leute die solche Radio Server anbieten lassen das ganze kostenlos über irgendwelche Uni-Server laufen. Du hast dabei ja auch keine Möglichkeit durch Werbung Geld zu verdienen


----------



## Reimer (19. Juli 2004)

Das ist natürlich eine Mischkalkulation, denn wirklich kaum jemand wird in der Lage sein die kompletten 1500GB zu verbraten.


----------



## Theeagle (19. Juli 2004)

Kein Angst. Ich mach das auch nur wenn sicher ist wo ich das geld wieder herbekomm! Weiß ja das das nen heißes Eisen ist.

Uni-Server is nen gutes Stichwort!
Ich kenn paar Leute aus unser Hochschule hier. Weiß nicht ob die nen Server haben ab fragen kann man ja mal.

Und dann werd ich auch erstmal abwarten was a. buchwald noch dazu sagt.

Nen neuen Root-Server brauch ich früher oder später eh.
Nur ob das mitm Shoutcast so schlau is weiß ich nicht ^^
Aber wiegesagt...überstürzen werd ichs sicher nicht. Dafür ist mir das Geld echt zu schade.

Das bei hosteurope.de sieht ja so nicht schlecht aus....aber die wollen ja gleich 3€ für jeden GB über den inklusiven 1500GB! Und das ist echt heftig.
Ich denk mal das is ne schlaue rechnung von denen!
weil entweder die nutzer brauchen kaum was und liegen in der regel noch unter 100Gb oder die brauchen echt viel und kommen damit recht schnell über die 1500.
Dazwischen gibts glaub nicht soviele Leute.


----------

